# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  Sandwiches

## Calypso Jones

I'm doing marathon decorating today and I wanted a quick lunch....and it dawned on me.

Banana, peanut butter and mayo sammich.

yum

----------


## Calypso Jones

I had the club at applebees a couple years ago and couldn't figure out what made it sooooooo good.  They use barbecue sauce on it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

chicken slices or ham deli meat slices, slice of cheese your choice...mayo or whatever you like, dill pickle slices.

----------


## Calypso Jones

turkey, cheese, pear slices.   don't knock it till you try it.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I'm having difficulty dealing with current events today.

----------


## Trinnity

You need pie.

----------

Calypso Jones (12-16-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> You need pie.



Mince Meat pie, just don't let PETA know you are eating mince.


I like Rueben Sandwiches and Philly Cheese Steaks. Both are somewhat technical to make and not the best for a quick meal.  A good standby for me is a grill cheese sandwich and tomato soup.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> turkey, cheese, pear slices.   don't knock it till you try it.


Sounds yummy.  I would think that would be good with avocado as well.

----------

Calypso Jones (12-16-2014)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> I'm doing marathon decorating today and I wanted a quick lunch....and it dawned on me.
> 
> Banana, peanut butter and mayo sammich.
> 
> yum



Take out the mayo and you've got something.

Mayo is gross.

----------


## Rutabaga

> You need pie.


pie?

did you say pie?

----------


## Rutabaga

i made the fudge from the "for the love of fudge" thread and its the creamyest, smoooooooooooooooooothest silky, fudgey fudge i ever tasted!

it was pretty good..

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Pudding is like baby snot.  Its horrible stuff.

Except of course for Bread Pudding.

----------


## Dan40

> Mince Meat pie, just don't let PETA know you are eating mince.


Mince veal is the best!

----------


## Dan40

We went to my sister's for Thanksgiving.

So yesterday I made a turkey dinner for Barb and I.

Today, cold turkey sandwiches for lunch.

Then a turkey nap.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Pudding is like baby snot.  Its horrible stuff.
> 
> *Except of course for Bread Pudding.*


*
*
that because bread pudding is more like pie...

----------


## Dan40

> Pudding is like baby snot.  Its horrible stuff.
> 
> Except of course for Bread Pudding.


I'm not upset to announce that we have no "Baby Snot" outlet nearby.

----------


## Trinnity

> i made the fudge from the "for the love of fudge" thread and its the creamyest, smoooooooooooooooooothest silky, fudgey fudge i ever tasted!
> 
> it was pretty good..


I'm gonna make that this week.

----------


## Daily Bread

Is somebody pregnant ?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Take out the mayo and you've got something.
> 
> Mayo is gross.


perhaps but it's good on PB and banana.

----------


## fyrenza

BLT is pretty fast and delish,

and though hot dogs are gross, 
I still get a craving, about twice a year, for a good chili dog.

----------

Rutabaga (12-16-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Mince Meat pie, just don't let PETA know you are eating mince.
> 
> 
> I like Rueben Sandwiches and Philly Cheese Steaks. Both are somewhat technical to make and not the best for a quick meal.  A good standby for me is a grill cheese sandwich and tomato soup.


oh yes.  Grilled cheese and tomato soup.   That IS good.   I make a reuben casserole.  Even has the bread in it.  We do it when we're camping.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> BLT is pretty fast and delish,
> 
> and though hot dogs are gross, 
> I still get a craving, about twice a year, for a good chili dog.



Hot Dogs are the food of the Gods
Anyone who does not like hot dogs is a God hating left wing pinko communist lesbodite

----------

Rutabaga (12-16-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I'm gonna make that this week.


simple 5 min. recipe...

----------


## Rutabaga

> *Hot Dogs are the food of the Gods*
> Anyone who does not like hot dogs is a God hating left wing pinko communist lesbodite


yes indeed!
and should always be followed by a nice slice of pie...

----------

Calypso Jones (12-16-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> Hot Dogs are the food of the Gods
> Anyone who does not like hot dogs is a God hating left wing pinko communist lesbodite


REPORTED!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## fyrenza

> Hot Dogs are the food of the Gods
> Anyone who does not like hot dogs is a God hating left wing pinko communist lesbodite





> yes indeed!
> and should always be followed by a nice slice of pie...


hmmm ...

So what y'all are _sayin'_ is that you're _WIENER SUCKERS_???

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I'm doing marathon decorating today and I wanted a quick lunch....and it dawned on me.
> 
> Banana, peanut butter and mayo sammich.
> 
> yum


No mayo for me. Banana, peanut butter and jelly......mmmmmm.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Hot Dogs are the food of the Gods
> Anyone who does not like hot dogs is a God hating left wing pinko communist lesbodite


Good start ......the lesser gods..... the one on top likes hot spicy sausage.  :Headbang:

----------


## Calypso Jones

y'all are very naughty.

----------


## Dan40

> Hot Dogs are the food of the Gods
> Anyone who does not like hot dogs is a God hating left wing pinko communist lesbodite


Mystery meat tube steaks?

One time near the end of the fiscal year the dining hall served tube steaks on a bun.  Next nite, hot dogs sliced with American cheese slices inserted in the INCISIONS.  Next night chopped up hot dogs, dark and wrinkled with dried out pieces of cheese stuck to them.  Next night, chopped hot dogs in tomato sauce, really dark colored badly wrinkled chunks of hot dog with crunchy bits of old cheese stuck to them.

Now working Safety at SCCA and IMSA races, we got hot dogs served at the corners sometimes.  Cold, no condiments, with a crushed and moist glue like bun forever welded to the hot dog carcass.

*Don't* *friggin* _tell_ _me about_ _HOT DOGS!


_

----------


## Roadmaster

Two thin slices of turkey, 4 fried oysters, tomatoes, a little mayo, provolone cheese, little lettuce, 2 slices of bacon, tad of salt and a few cucumbers slices. For the ones who don't eat pork like my sisters, no bacon.

----------


## Dan40

After the turkey sandwich for lunch, we had punkin PIE!

----------


## Rutabaga

> After the turkey sandwich for lunch, we had punkin* PIE!*


ahhhhhh,,,pie.....

----------


## JustPassinThru

> BLT is pretty fast and delish,
> 
> and though hot dogs are gross, 
> I still get a craving, about twice a year, for a good chili dog.


I'll tell you where hot dogs belong...

(no, not there.  Get your mind outta the gutter...)

When I was really-really broke, and trying to make $300 last three months to the end of my college term...I ate a lot of generic macaroni-and-cheese dinners.  Cheap Kraft knockoff...cost was about ten cents a box, in 1981.  MISERABLE stuff (frankly, to me, Kraft's isn't much better)...

...until I tried something.  HOT DOGS.  Slice them and throw them in when mixing the macaroni.  Now I don't love plain-old hot dogs; and I really hated that mac-n-cheese...but together, mixed?  EXQUISITE!

If memory serves, of course.  No guarantees on performance; your mileage may vary.

----------


## JustPassinThru

ANY sandwich is improved, immeasurably, with TOASTED BREAD.

BLT on a lightly-toasted two-slices?  PERFECT.  Light on the mayo.

I may even be able to have one once in a while.  My diet is being loosened up a bit.

----------


## Dan40

> I'll tell you where hot dogs belong...
> 
> (no, not there.  Get your mind outta the gutter...)
> 
> When I was really-really broke, and trying to make $300 last three months to the end of my college term...I ate a lot of generic macaroni-and-cheese dinners.  Cheap Kraft knockoff...cost was about ten cents a box, in 1981.  MISERABLE stuff (frankly, to me, Kraft's isn't much better)...
> 
> ...until I tried something.  HOT DOGS.  Slice them and throw them in when mixing the macaroni.  Now I don't love plain-old hot dogs; and I really hated that mac-n-cheese...but together, mixed?  EXQUISITE!
> 
> If memory serves, of course.  No guarantees on performance; your mileage may vary.


Sounds like additive induced delirium to me.  :Smile:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Sounds like additive induced delirium to me.


Might be.

But whatever it was, it made the po'-boy dinner go down easier.

----------


## keymanjim

> I'm doing marathon decorating today and I wanted a quick lunch....and it dawned on me.
> 
> Banana, peanut butter and mayo sammich.
> 
> yum


Pan fry that with the mayo on the outside and you'll have something.

----------


## East of the Beast

It's Pastrami,Swiss cheese, sauerkraut,and thousand Island dressing on marble rye or nothing at all!

----------


## michaelr

Best sammi: Take a michaelr smoked rib, place between two more of the same, eat using right hand, left hand should be grasping your favorite IPA. Enjoy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Two thin slices of turkey, 4 fried oysters, tomatoes, a little mayo, provolone cheese, little lettuce, 2 slices of bacon, tad of salt and a few cucumbers slices. For the ones who don't eat pork like my sisters, no bacon.


what do you call that!!

----------


## Calypso Jones

I tried two sandwiches this week just for fun.

1.   A French toast type thing...no sweet stuff in it.  You take two pieces of bread and soak them in the egg. I didn't add anything else...just the egg...Now be careful with this.   THEN I added a spiced mustard, on the soaked bread.   add thinly sliced ripe tomato, salt and pepper,  and then put either a slice of cheese or shredded cheese on top of that.   Carefully put the other half of the bread on top of that.  Transfer to pan with either sprayed oil or butter.   CAREFUL I SAID!!


let it brown to a sorta crispness without the burn. YUM.

----------


## Sheldonna

> I tried two sandwiches this week just for fun.
> 
> 1.   A French toast type thing...no sweet stuff in it.  You take two pieces of bread and soak them in the egg. I didn't add anything else...just the egg...Now be careful with this.   THEN I added a spiced mustard, on the soaked bread.   add thinly sliced ripe tomato, salt and pepper,  and then put either a slice of cheese or shredded cheese on top of that.   Carefully put the other half of the bread on top of that.  Transfer to pan with either sprayed oil or butter.   CAREFUL I SAID!!
> 
> 
> let it brown to a sorta crispness without the burn. YUM.


Savory french toast.  Sounds good.

I think of grilled cheese as a comfort food.  I sometimes add a fried egg and a couple of bacon strips to the sammich.  It's a meal.

----------


## Calypso Jones

2nd one.   2 tortillas. I use the smaller ones.  Slather on apricot preserves on one side of one tortilla, add cooked shredded chicken, I had leftover.  Then add shredded cheese or something similar.  Next, add diced fresh apple.  I don't like diced apple in most of my concoctions so I used strawberries, cut up and I even tried melon, diced.   Put the top on and transfer to the skillet sprayed with oil or butter has melted.  Cook to a little crispness, being sure not to burn it, flip it over.  This is another one of those things where you're going to have to use some care in transferring and flipping.

tasty.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Savory french toast.  Sounds good.
> 
> I think of grilled cheese as a comfort food.  I sometimes add a fried egg and a couple of bacon strips to the sammich.  It's a meal.


Have I got a recipe for you.    REady??

Make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.  Don't eat it yet.  Place it in....

Beaten egg in plate ready to soak a sandwich.


Transfer this to a pan with melted butter.  Stay with it...brown on both sides.  Add a little cinnamon on top and transfer to place.    

Onto that plate with the PB&J French toast, add cold, Cold, COLD Applesauce.  

WOW!

----------


## Sheldonna

> Have I got a recipe for you.    REady??
> 
> Make a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.  Don't eat it yet.  Place it in....
> 
> Beaten egg in plate ready to soak a sandwich.
> 
> 
> Transfer this to a pan with melted butter.  Stay with it...brown on both sides.  Add a little cinnamon on top and transfer to place.    
> 
> ...


Wow, indeed!

----------


## Roadmaster

> what do you call that!!


 Something I can't have often. Turkey and bacon goes great together, I just have to watch fried foods. My sisters will eat chopped up apples, walnuts or pecans, and looks like chicken salad with pieces of boiled eggs, all together in a sandwich. I don't know what they call it but I don't like it.

----------


## Trinnity

> turkey, cheese, pear slices.   don't knock it till you try it.


That sounds REALLY GOOD.

----------


## Roadmaster

> That sounds REALLY GOOD.


 I would eat that.

----------


## Trinnity

> oh yes.  Grilled cheese and tomato soup.   That IS good.   I make a reuben casserole.  Even has the bread in it.  We do it when we're camping.


I want that recipe please.
 @Calypso Jones

----------


## Crutmauler

I think this thread was inspired by marijuana.

----------


## Dan40

I'll stick with Mother's in New Orleans

Famous Ferdi Special, Ham, Roast Beef, Debris, au jus.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Reuben Casserole:

pumpernickel/rye bread combination is what I use
corned beef from the deli
Sauerkraut

hold on, be right back.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Two thin slices of turkey, 4 fried oysters, tomatoes, a little mayo, provolone cheese, little lettuce, 2 slices of bacon, tad of salt and a few cucumbers slices. For the ones who don't eat pork like my sisters, no bacon.


how do you get that on two pieces of bread?

----------


## Trinnity

The oysters are small................................

----------


## Trinnity

> Two thin slices of turkey, 4 fried oysters, tomatoes, a little mayo, provolone cheese, little lettuce, 2 slices of bacon, tad of salt and a few cucumbers slices. For the ones who don't eat pork like my sisters, no bacon.


That sounds good.

----------

Roadmaster (12-18-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I never finished the reuben casserole recipe.  'll do it tomorrow...gotta dig it out of my recipe box.  

Also.  I used a recipe last year...best ham sandwich ever.   and it was.  Gotta find it.

----------


## Dan40

> I'll stick with Mother's in New Orleans
> 
> Famous Ferdi Special, Ham, Roast Beef, Debris, au jus.


Debris is the crispy pieces from the outside of the roast beef and all the little pieces that fall off in the slicing.

----------


## Calypso Jones

2 -12 packs of sweet hawaiian rolls (the small dinner roll ones)                             1 1/2 lbs of virginia ham                             

12 slices swiss cheese                             

1 stick of real butter                             

2 teaspoons worcestershire sauce                             

1 teaspoon garlic powder                             

1 teaspoon onion powder                             




*                    Step-By-Step* 1You will need two 9 x 13 pans. Place the bottoms of 12 rolls in each pan. Place ham (about 2 shaved slices or so) on the rolls. Cut the cheese slices into 4 parts and place 2 small pieces on each sandwich. Put the dinner roll tops on. In a sauce pan, mix butter, worcestershire sauce, onion powder, garlic powder and poppy seeds. Wait until all butter is melted and then brush the melted mixture over the ham sandwiches. Cover with foil and let sit in fridge for 1 hour or over night. (If you want to bake them right away, you can also.) Preheat oven to 375 and bake for 15 minutes or until cheese is melted. Serve. They are great hot and even at room temperature Enjoy!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Reuben casserole

                         6 slices rye bread, cubed                                                                                        1 (16 ounce) can sauerkraut, drained and rinsed                                                               
                         1 pound deli sliced corned beef, cut into strips                                                               

                         3/4 cup Russian-style salad dressing                         2 cups shredded Swiss cheese                                                                           Kraft Natural Cheese Big Slice Aged Swiss, 10 Count                                         
$2.29                                         $2.29 - expires in 6 days                                         

ADVERTISEMENT                                     


 

                         Add all ingredients to list                     
                                  May we suggest
ADVERTISEMENT




*Directions*Print  
Prep
15 mCook
30 mReady In
45 m

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).Spread bread cubes in the bottom of a 9x13 inch baking dish. Spread sauerkraut evenly over the bread cubes, then layer beef strips over sauerkraut. Pour dressing over all.Spray aluminum foil with cooking spray and use to cover baking dish, sprayed side down. Bake in the preheated oven for 20 minutes.Remove cover, sprinkle with cheese and bake uncovered for another 10 minutes, or until cheese is melted and bubbly.



         You might also like 
  
Tater Tot Casserole III                         An easy, cheesy casserole topped with buttery corn flakes and Parmesan cheese. 


  
Pesto Chicken Penne Casserole                         A creamy, one-pan chicken pasta with Alfredo and pesto sauces. 


  
Taco Casserole                         This cheesy, family favorite is the perfect weeknight casserole.




*Get the magazine* *Holiday offer! A full year is just $5.*Cook 5-star weekday amd holiday dinners every time.






*Footnotes*Easy CleanupIf you make this in a slow cooker, using a slow cooker liner can make cleanup easier.

----------


## Dan40

There is a trend now of making monster sandwich.  D-U-M-B!

Like the sandwich with a pile of cole slaw and french fries INSIDE THE BREAD.  S-T-U-P-I-D!

Or a double burger with toasted cheese sandwiches as the bun and bacon, fries and a sunny side up egg, INSIDE.

I might be a big mouth Agitator, but I cannot get my mouth around that.  An doan wanna!

----------


## Ginger

I was hungry anyway. Must leave this thread. ACK!

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'm doing marathon decorating today and I wanted a quick lunch....and it dawned on me.
> 
> Banana, peanut butter and mayo sammich.
> 
> yum

----------


## JustPassinThru

I see now I'm replying to a two-year-old thread. :Dontknow:

----------


## East of the Beast

Pastrami,Swiss cheese,Kraut w/Thousand Island dressing on marble Rye sounds real good to me right now and it's 5:45 in the morning.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Ham and cheese on whole wheat with, lettuce, tomato and bread and butter pickle chips, nothing like it.

----------

East of the Beast (12-19-2016)

----------


## Hairball

I love to make grilled pastrami and provolone sandwiches. Yum! Need a good hearty bread for it, though.

----------

East of the Beast (12-20-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

When I lived in Baltimore there were several deli's that made sandwiches to die for.  Jack's Corned Beef made excellent corned beef and rare roast beef sandwiches (did you expect anything else with a name like that?).  They were on rye bread with horseradish and a garlic pickle.  Mary Mervis Deli's turned out excellent Chopped Chicken Liver on rye (I worked across the street from them when I worked for the Western Maryland Railway and had one several times a week).  Go down to Fells Point and get a Cohen's Coddie on crackers for a quarter a piece.

----------


## Crunch

Leftover meatloaf on grilled sour dough bread with a slice of sharp cheddar.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-20-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Leftover meatloaf on grilled sour dough bread with a slice of sharp cheddar.


That is good.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

This thread is seriously not safe for work.  

I want to sample all of these.... :Sad20:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> This thread is seriously not safe for work.  
> 
> I want to sample all of these....


I know, I gained 10 lbs just reading this thread!!!!

----------

FirstGenCanadian (12-20-2016)

----------


## Beachcomber

Yes!  A classic Reuben on seeded rye used to be my favorite.

Now, since I bought a Panini press from Aldi for 20 bucks some
months ago, and since we have a local market that sells fresh 
Cuban bread, a Cuban sandwich has taken over the Number One spot.
I buy the components at the deli section at the local Winn/Dixie.

Original Cuban Sandwich Recipe : Food Network

Actually though it is not as good as I remember when I was a student at
USF and used to go to the outside take-out window at Las Novedades 
restaurant in downtown Tampa and get one of theirs.

 :Headbang:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Yes!  A classic Reuben on seeded rye used to be my favorite.
> 
> Now, since I bought a Panini press from Aldi for 20 bucks some
> months ago, and since we have a local market that sells fresh 
> Cuban bread, a Cuban sandwich has taken over the Number One spot.
> I buy the components at the deli section at the local Winn/Dixie.
> 
> Original Cuban Sandwich Recipe : Food Network
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah! 

A Good pressed Cuban is my favorite . . . next to a freshly made roast pork sandwich (another Spanish treat). Your linked recipe passed the muster because it is not the Miami recipe (gross!) that includes lettuce and mayonnaise and that God forbidden tomato.

Every year Tampa and Miami have a thing to see who has the best Cuban. Miami sucked a big one every year.

There are so many Latin bodegas in and around Tampa, that if you do not have a favorite for Cubans, well, you just aint got it going on at all.

----------


## Dan40

Seems to me that the favorite sandwich does and should by the moment, or the location.

Where a Cuban, well made, is terrific, if in a Kosher Deli, why would one even consider a Cuban when corned beef or pastrami is right there, or both comboed.

Do we go the Joe's Stone Crab and order fried chicken?

Now I remember being at a local Oktoberfest and having a Cuban sandwich.

The lines for any German food were ACTUALLY hours long, as was the line for the ONLY beer booth.

WORST, not wurst, OKTOBERFEST EVER!

----------


## Coolwalker

I've been told by everyone who knows me that I have the weirdest sandwich...peanut butter, honey and Miracle Whip. Go on now, laugh, everyone does...but* I* like it!

----------


## Dan40

> I've been told by everyone who knows me that I have the weirdest sandwich...peanut butter, honey and Miracle Whip. Go on now, laugh, everyone does...but* I* like it!


Dat's not funny, dat's ugh.

I'm allergic to Miracle Whip, Honey, and peanut butter.

They make my body swell up.

Cake, pie, ice cream, pizza, same allergic reaction........................

----------


## Dan40

> Seems to me that the favorite sandwich does and should by the moment, or the location.
> 
> Where a Cuban, well made, is terrific, if in a Kosher Deli, why would one even consider a Cuban when corned beef or pastrami is right there, or both comboed.
> 
> Do we go the Joe's Stone Crab and order fried chicken?
> 
> Now I remember being at a local Oktoberfest and having a Cuban sandwich.
> 
> The lines for any German food were ACTUALLY hours long, as was the line for the ONLY beer booth.
> ...


Not a sandwich but the military had a canned "field delicacy" called Ham and Lima Beans.

Know by all troops as ham and motherfuckers!

----------

